
Modern Microprocessors – A 90-Minute Guide(2001) - kercker
http://www.lighterra.com/papers/modernmicroprocessors/
======
deepnotderp
Ah excellent, I see Spectre and Meltdown have motivated my fellow software
folks to take a peek at the internals of CPU architecture :)

Here's a great intro for beginners: [https://www.elsevier.com/books/computer-
architecture/henness...](https://www.elsevier.com/books/computer-
architecture/hennessy/978-0-12-383872-8)

